# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Gjuha e tatuazheve

## Mina

SHPESH SHPREHIN DESHIRA DHE FRIKERA TE MEDHA

Motivet qe i shtyjne njerezit te tatuohen jane te shumta dhe shpesh te zorshme per t'u identifikuar. Nje njeri tatuohet per t'u shquar nga te tjeret, per te deklaruar identitetin e tij, por nderkohe per te treguar se i perket nje grupi te caktuar. Por njeriu mund ta doje tatuazhin edhe per devocion, si nje instrument fetar, apo sic ndodh ne kulturat tribale si nje prove, si nje rit iniciacioni apo perkatesie ndaj nje grupi. Me tej ka nga ata qe permes tatuazhit realizojne nje deshire ndeshkimi, shprehin nje fajesi reale apo imagjinare sic benin dikur marinaret qe i perdornin tatuazhet si nje stampe te nje fati te veshtire te perbashket.

Nje zgjedhje elokuente
Mundesite e ofruara ne tregun e tatuazheve jane te shumta. Mund te tatuosh sirenat, anijet, delfinet dhe thikat e pirateve, te zgjedhura per te sfiduar vdekjen. Ka tatuazhe dashurie, nje shigjete qe pershkon nje zemer, iniciale te dy te dashuruarve, lule, vizatime komplekse te formuara nga pika, vija dhe forma gjeometrike. Bime dhe kafshe aludojne per nje identifikim me to. Shume te modes jane dhe dielli, hena, simbolet zodiakale qe quhen si fatsjelles me veti magjike dhe mbrojtese. Edhe ngjyrat kane gjuhen e tyre.

Historia
Ne fakt, tatuazhi eshte nje praktike shume e vjeter. Historiani latin Plini tregon se populli i Troci e konsideronte nje shenje lirie te kishte lekuren e tatuuar. Po keshtu mendonin popullatat parakolumbiane, egjiptianet e vjeter, indianet dhe kinezet qe tatuonin ne lekure fytyra vajzash, lule dhe flutura. Se fundi, per Maoret, te tatuoheshe ishte nje rit dhe nje oferte ndaj perendive, qe finalizohej me mbrojtjen nga ana e tyre te te tatuuarit dhe te familjes se tij. Tatuazhi eshte nje "veshje" qe s'hiqet me, gati te na kujtoje deshirat tona me sekrete. Ideograma kineze "Wen" qe perfaqeson tatuazhin do te thote shkrim, pra nje thirrje permanente, nje lutje e vazhdueshme e aktivuar fale pamjes simbolike, me te cilen njeriu identifikohet. Ai qe ka nje tatuazh apo qe mendon te tatuohet, le te lexoje me poshte se  cdo te thone format, ngjyrat, pjeset e trupit ku behet tatuazhi per te kuptuar nese zgjedhja eshte ne te vertete ne harmoni me personalitetin e tij. Eshte e rendesishme te besh tatuazhe vetem tek profesionistet qe respektojne normat higjeno-sanitare te nevojshme per te evituar semundje.

----------


## Estella

Nese nje mashkull ka nje tatuazh me duket normale kurse tek femrat nuk me pelqen. Nuk e dij cfare i shtyn te marrin ate veprim.

Personalisht nuk do e beja nje gje te tille per arsye se shume prej personave qe kam folur jane bere pishman. Nuk do e merrja nje vendim te tille.

----------


## Mina

FORMAT ME TE ZAKONSHME

Trendafil (lule)
Eshte simboli i dashurise dhe i shprehjes se plote te personalitetit. Komunikon deshire romantike, erotizem
Mesazhi: Me keput, do te jem trendafili yt!

Zemra
Dashuri, pasion, dehje nga dashuria.
Mesazhi: Kerkoj shpirtin binjak, sintonizohu ne valet e mia.

Delfini
Embleme devocioni, lirie, miqesie, simbolizon disponibilitetin per t'u bere shok me dike, per te ndihmuar dhe mbeshtetur njeri-tjetrin.
Mesazhi: Le te behemi shoke, do te takohemi perseri.

Dragoi
Eshte perbindeshi i perrallave, ndeshkues por edhe mireberes. Do te thote ndryshim i forte, transformim teresor.
Mesazhi: Dua te ndryshoj.

Dielli
Simbolizon driten, ngrohtesine, progresin. Komunikon qartesi idesh, deshire per te verteten.
Mesazhi: Kam shume per te thene e per te bere, me krijo hapesire!

Hena
Eshte ylli i embel i te dashuruarve dhe poeteve. Aludon intuite, feminilitet, mister.
Mesazhi: Ndihem shtrige.

Flutura
Ajo shoqeron perendeshen e dashurise, Aferditen si mesazhere e pranveres, e terheqjes, e kenaqesise pa detyrime.
Mesazhi: Dua te shijoj jeten.

Mace
Embleme sensualiteti, instikti, butesie, simbolizon kenaqesine e te jetuarit dhe te te berit dashuri pa i perkitur askujt.
Mesazhi: Une jam e imja.

Nyja
Eshte simbol i aleances, i paktit, i te qenit te lodhur me dike.
Mesazhi: Nuk jam e lire, kerko gjetke!

Spiranca
Eshte instrumenti qe stabilizon anijen dhe e mbron nga valet dhe nga korrentet. Simbolizon stabilitetin, traditen, sigurine.
Mesazhi: Kam nevoje te kapem diku.

Dallendyshe
Si simbol i udhetimit, manifeston nje deshire te forte per liri, per hapesire te bashkuar me dashurine per familjen dhe ambjentin ku jeton.
Mesazhi: Dua te nisem, te shoh boten, por do te kthehem.

Kali
Eshte me i shlirshem , me i shpejte, me simpatiku i kafesheve shtepiake, simbolizon dinamizem, shpejtesi, sukses.
Mesazhi: E ke te kote, s'me ndalon dot, do te shkoj ku te dua.

Sirena
Gjysem grua dhe gjysem peshk ne mitet antike dhe magjepesja, joshesja ne perrallen e Andersenit, simbolizon altruizmin dhe sakrificen per dashurine. 
Mesazhi: Do te jem sic do ti. 

Thika
Eshte simbol i forte seksual. Mund te simbolizoje dhe nje thirrje per ndihme per nje plage qe nuk eshte sheruar kurre.
Mesazhi: Dikush me ka thyer zemren.

Kafka
Simbol i vjeter i piraterise, tregon esencen e gjerave, triumfin e kohes dhe fitoren mbi vdekjen. 
Mesazhi: S'kam frike, di te pres.

Engjell
Nevoje per mbrojtje, deshire per t'u c'materializuar dhe per te hyre ne kontakt me universin.
Mesazhi: Dikush dhe dicka do te kujdeset per mua. 

Zog
Deshire lirie dhe ikjeje, aftesi per ta vleresuar realitetin nga lart. 
Mesazhi: Realiteti i perditshem me mbyt, kam nevoje per hapsire.

Gjarper
Perjetesi, mbyllje cikli, deshire per rinovim. Eshte nje simbol i fuqishem magjik mbrojtjeje dhe erotizmi.
Mesazhi: Do te rilind pas cdo prove.

Yll
Pranim i fatit, besim tek fati, nevoje per guide apo per nje pike referimi. 
Mesazhi: E le veten ne duart e fatit. 

Etnike
Tregon perkatesine ndaj nje grupi dhe ndjerjen e rrenjeve te tradites. Vija te perkulura tregojne feminilitet dhe deshire per gjera shpirterore, vija te drejta tregojne deshiren per veprim. 
Mesazhi: Vija te perkulura: E vleresoj feminilitetin tim, vija te drejta: Jam padrone e fatit tim.

----------


## Mina

NGJYRAT

E zeze: Ke nevoje per afirmim dhe per te nenvizuar me force personalitetin dhe deshirat e tua.
Per ty tatuazhi eshte nje thirrje autoafirmimi.

E verdhe: Je nje njeri diellor, i ke idete te qarta dhe nuk duron dot zonat e hijes. Nuk ke sekrete per asnjeri dhe nuk i duron dot genjeshtrat.
Per ty tatuazhi eshte nje karte identiteti.

E kuqe: Emocionet e tua jane shprehur me force, ke nje ngarkese te forte agresive, por nese di ta kthesh kete ne energji pozitive, do te kesh energji per te kapercyer cdo telash.
Per ty tatuazhi eshte nje deklarim lufte.

Jeshile: Je nje vajze diskrete, plot me ndjenja te mira. Kultivon shpresa te medha, por nuk di t'ju shprehesh te gjitheve ndjenjat e tua.
Per ty tatuazhi eshte nje enigme per t'u zgjidhur.

Blu: Shpirterorja dhe intuita te mbeshtetin ne momentet negative. Je nje vajze delikate, e ndjeshme, por ke dhe dobesi. Nga te tjeret ti pret ndihme, mbrojtje dhe keshilla.
Per ty tatuazhi eshte nje thirrje per ndihme.


MESAZHET E TRUPIT
Edhe vendi ku behet tatuazhi tregon shume per ty. Lexo me poshte:

Kurrizi: Ke frike te hysh ne loje dhe te mbash pozicione te qarta e precize. Refuzon te ekspozohesh dhe te mbash mbi vete pergjegjesi.

Gjoksi: Ti i perballon gjithnje situatat me gjoks., me guxim, me vendosmeri dhe ndergjegje. Je e pergjegjshme e te qenit joshese dhe e perdor kete arme pa turp.

Puls: Nuk vepron dot dhe kjo situate pafuqie te demotivon. Ndryshon puna kur ti je aq e dashuruar sa i jepesh me vullnet te lire zoterise dhe padronit tend.

Kavilje: Ke deshire per liri, per hapsire dhe proteston ne heshtje kunder te perditshmes qe te ndrydh. Deshira jote te clirohesh, te behesh autonome dhe te ikesh larg.

Qafe: Do te bertasesh, t'ju tregosh te tjereve gjendjen tende, por je duke mbledhur forca per ta bere kete. Ti i jep shume rendesi vlerave, pa te cilat s'te intereson asnje iniciative.

Dora:Zoterim i vetvetes, dominim i emocioneve. Ne doren e djathte deshire per drejtesi, ne te majten deshire per pushtet.

Kemba: Deshire per stabilitet, nevoje per qartesim. Ndihesh e keputur nga toka, si nje bime e shkulur nga rrenjet dhe ke nevoje per vlera konkrete ku te mbeshtetesh te ardhmen tende.

Krah ose shpatull: Per t'u ndjere e gjalle ke nevoje te veprosh, te hysh ne loje. Ty s'te mjafton te rrish te shikosh i vetem duke vepruar, duke ndertuar do te realizohesh ne jete.

Kembe: Ke nevoje te levizesh, te ikesh, te zbulosh bote te reja, te komunikosh me njerez. E ngulur aty ku je ndihesh e mbytur, ti je e etur per simbole te reja, per stimuj, per emocione dhe per fytyra te reja.

Gju: Je kulmi i sensualitetit por nuk e pranon. Duhet te mesohesh te ekspozohesh, te jesh me e bute, me e shlirshme. Ngurtesia nuk te shkon sepse keshtu do te terheqesh mbi vete kritika te pamerituara.

Bark: E embel dhe e ndjeshme, je shume memesore. Di ta besh per vete ate qe do ti, enderron nje shtepize, nje unaze ne gisht dhe shume femije. Por je e prekshme, fsheh ndjenjat e tua dhe shpesh mistifikon deshirat e tua te verteta.

Vithet: Ti pelqen te sillesh ndryshe, dhe t'jua nenvizosh kete te tjereve. Nuk ke frike te ekspozohesh, perkundrazi tallesh me te tjeret pa menduar per pasojat.

Ana e majte e trupit: Tek ty mbizoteron bota e brendeshme, endrrat, deshirat, frikerat. E mban gjithshka brenda dhe vuan kur zbulohesh.

Ana e djathte e trupit: Ti i ke idete te qarta, e di cila je, c'do dhe e shpreh qarte kete. Je gati per te luftuar dhe s'ke frike te perballosh pasojat e veprimeve te tua.

----------


## Fiori

Nuk me pelqejne njerzit te cilet kane tatuazhe ne te gjithe trupin. Madje me vjen ndot te kem te bej me njerez te tille. Kam idene duhet te mbajne ere si mish i prishur. 

Ndersa kur nje tatu :

1- Eshte simbol i vogel

2 - Akoma me mire nq se eshte ne pjese te fshehura te trupit. _(pjese te cilat duhet te jesh komplet nude per ti pare)_ 

Me duket i pranueshem per te gjithe (femra/meshkuj). Pasi i jep kuptim tjeter, me intrigues dhe me personal. Si dhe nuk ke arritur deri ne ate pike sa te shemtosh bukurine e trupit, dhe te mishit qe te eshte falur.

Per vete (hmm) deri tani nuk me ka shkuar mendja te bej dicka te tille. Po sic thone kurre mos thuaj kurre, se nuk i dihet  :buzeqeshje: 


p.s. Mina faleminderit per informacionin. Interesant, ne llojin e vet.

----------


## Mina

NUMRI DHE DIMENSIONI

Nje: Te pelqen te jesh ndryshe por nuk i kapercen kufijte. Ti nuk ben asgje skandaloze dhe nuk lejon asnjeri te te mos respektoje.

Dy: Je nje vajze e embel por shpesh e pavendosur per objektivat qe duhet te arrish. Te qellon shpesh te jesh e ndare me dysh, e terhequr nga objektiva, situata dhe njerez kontradiktore.

Tre dhe me shume: Je ne fazen me te larte te rrebelimit, kerkon hapsire dhe me zor e pranon veten sic je. Nuk di te perballosh problemet dhe ke frike ndaj largimit te shpirtrave te keqinj.

Shume: Je ne revolte ndaj botes, asgje s'te pelqen por nuk arrin dot te fokusosh ate qe te pelqen. Ne pasqyre s'e pelqen veten, i ke zili te tjerat dhe te vjen turp nga deshirat dhe nga pamja jote. Je komplet konfuze.

Te medha: E tepruar ne te gjitha emocionet, sulmon pa llogaritur pasojat. Je e bindur per idete e tua dhe i mbron me fanatizem. Ti kalon nga nje lumturi e skajshme ne kriza te thella.

Normale: Nuk ke frike te nxjerresh ate qe ke ne zemer por urren palacolleqet dhe ke sensin e mases. Je nje njeri i ekuilibruar, pak a shume i hapur ndaj ndryshimeve dhe dialogut.

Te vogla: Ndjen deshire per t'u shprehur, por ke frike nga gjykimet e te tjereve. Per te thene ate qe do te thuash te duhet kohe dhe ndoshta ti pendohesh kur e thua. Je e pasigurt ne vetvete, shume e ndjeshme, delikate dhe ke frike se mos te tjeret kuptojne ndjenjat e tua te fshehta.

----------


## Pidocchio

Per mendimin tim modest tatto jane teper te bukur dhe seksi ne rast se jane bere mire dhe jo shume te egzagjeruar , tek vajzat jane teper terheqes dhe sensual......dhe shume erotik
personalisht vete kam 2 tatto ( bracciali ) as vete se di mire se pse i bera por nje gje di te them te dhembin shume kur i ben dhe kushtojn jashtezakonisht shume . Mbase i bera per ti treguar vetes se edhe une mund te ndryshoj ne jete , mbase per te qene dikush tjeter nga ai qe isha disa vite me pare ... mabase, mbase, mbase .....? mahhhhhhhhhh jeta eshte enigme dhe na pelqen ta zbulojm dit per dite ....... 
Ciao bella gente .....

----------


## Pidocchio

Se harrova tju pyesja me lart ...
meqenese ju jeni i informuar mire per sa i perket tatto..
Kutu thuhet qe: tatto-t duhet te jene gjithmon numer tek jo çift s'eshte mire thone sa e vertet eshte kjo dhe a egsiston nje ide e tille atje ku ju ndodheni ?
ciao

----------


## ema sinani

Per te ndryshuar jete??

Se kuptova mire ( te me falesh se jemi dhe patriot) po nuk mendoj se te besh tatto, apo te besh gjera qe bene te tjeret te ndyshon jeten, ose ti tregosh vetes..................nuk edi se c'fare, nejse. Tatoo nuk me pelqjne nje dite do te merzitesh me te, pastaj kur te filloj te rrudhet lekura do te duket si dreqi vete.

----------


## stiljano

O EMA KE SHUME TEDREJTE DHE NJE GJE DOJA TE THOJA MOS TE KAM KUSHURI YN TY. UNE SINANI E KAM MBEMRIN POR JAM NGA BERATI

----------


## Mina

> _Postuar më parë nga Pidocchio_ 
> *Se harrova tju pyesja me lart ...
> meqenese ju jeni i informuar mire per sa i perket tatto..
> Kutu thuhet qe: tatto-t duhet te jene gjithmon numer tek jo çift s'eshte mire thone sa e vertet eshte kjo dhe a egsiston nje ide e tille atje ku ju ndodheni ?
> ciao*


Kete material e kam kopjuar nga nje reviste! M'u duk interesant dhe mendova ta sjell ketu. Personalisht nuk kam shume info per tatuazhet, madje nuk me pelqejne fare!

----------


## KaLTerSi

Ah po, kete material qe ke postuar ti Mina dhe une e lexova tek Spekteri por ndryshe nga ti dhe parafolesit e tjere, mua me pelqejne shume tatuazhet. Me duken shume te vecante dhe tek gocat shume ekstravagante. 
Imi Zane eshte dhe e kam mbi nje vit e akoma nuk me eshte merzitur(sic u tha me lart).  E para sepse e kam ne kurriz djathtas dhe nuk e shoh cdo dite per te mos thene fare(dimer tani)  e dyta sepse gjithnji me ka terhequr imazhi magjik i Zanave dhe e treta sa here e shoh, me con ne reminishenca te adoleshences  :buzeqeshje: ; ndaj dhe kur te plakem nuk do me duket vetja fare si 'dreq' perkundrazi do e shoh ter krenari dhe do kujtoj ter qejf e shaka keto kohe te vyera  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje: 

ciao belli,

----------


## AngelGirl

Shum e bukur kjo qe ke postuar me siper Mina  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tom

un kom 7 tatoo ,te gjitha ne te 2 krahet ..tatoo e pare e kom bo ne 96...kurse te 7(por jo te fundit) e kom bo vjet...me thon te drejten nuk jom merzit me tatoo qe kom perkundrazi mendoj qe shpejt te boj ene ndonji tjeter(domethon 2 )duhet numer tek...

----------


## tom

nji nga tatoo qe kom..nuk duket edhe aq paster.....

----------


## tom

kjo esht tatoo e pare qe kom bo..esht bo nga njoni me emrin LUCA..shum veta ne tiron kon tatoo te vizatuara nga ai...

----------


## tom

...

----------

